# Rowing a Mini-Me...On the Grand!



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys think of rowing a mini-me down the Grand. My launch is March 15. If it works to have someone at least help row my big boat I plan on rowing my mini-me down. Am I crazy? Obviously, I'd probably swim...


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

why not I saw three guys take pack rafts down.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Bwahahaha, dude, do it. That sounds like a riot for sure! Just get a higher flotation pfd this time, would ya!? Your gonna need another shot of you going into Lava for comparison.

Glad you got on a permit, right on. Paddle real hard and you might catch up with us in time for the _rager_ at National.:twisted::twisted::twisted:

...wait the park service reads these, nevermind, nuttin to see here...quick, a diversion


----------



## andrews (Jan 22, 2007)

*do it*

Dudeman on our Grand trip just smashed out the whole thing in a mini me. Flipped twice and swam twice, so not bad overall. He always self rescued and could flip the boat back over on his own. I followed him through a lot of rapids in a kayak, and he just got all ninja on it. He started out conservative but was eventually taking all of the big lines. It was great to watch. 

Go for it!


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Air Time!*

It's a hoot! Paddled most of it in a Pack Cat— five swims. A Mini-Me with oars should have more maneuvering power, so you can do panic ferries, snap spins, and other necessary stuff. 

One cool thing was the way my boat would ramp off the top of big waves and catch air. 

Just make sure you've got a raft or two waiting to snag you, boat, oars, etc.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

shoot video of it


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Do it! I've rowed plenty o' class IV in my mini-me and it always feels oh so good! If it's rigged simply, you use oar tethers, and keep a flip line on the bottom, you'll have it back upright before you know it!

Here's a video of me killing Snaggletooth on the Dolores at about 2,000 CFS in the mini-me to inspire you.

YouTube - Hyside Mini-me through snaggletooth


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

If my friends come through and I have someone that can row my big boat... Definitely going to do it!

Randaddy, think I want a little wait/gear in my boat or simply a skeleton?


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

R1 it
Less equipment to lose
Rig a couple spares
More fun
Sell me your Mini Me
for low water Costa Rica
Have Fun


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

Mini-me is my favorite toy. Never going to sell it. 

R1 doesn't have enough power to bust through the sport lines!


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

R1 will have its own sport lines, though.
so mini mes are sweet eh?
i like the idea of a the mini me. They look great for low water, small volume type runs, it would be sick in low water CR.
have fun on the Grand.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

willie,

If I had bought that boat first... I may never have bought my 15'. They kick ass!!! I wouldn't take it into huge water but definitely moderate.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

boatmusher said:


> Randaddy, think I want a little wait/gear in my boat or simply a skeleton?


Do you have your frame yet? I keep a 50 quart cooler in the front bay of a 2 bay frame. Fill it with beer and it's plenty of weight. Without that weight in the front you'll be doing backflips in the rapids. I really prefer it with about 110 pounds of bikini blonde sitting on the cooler. 

If you haven't bought your frame and oars I would strongly recommend buying the frame from Ron at River Boat Works. He made mine and I love it. Also, 8 1/2 foot oars are perfect. Buy a breakdown for your spare so you can put half on each side.

You should just leave the big boat at home. The mini-me fits 6 comfortably!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I also vote for running the mini-me if you want a high adventure experience. Yes you will flip and swim, and you will rig like a mo-fro, but you will have a blast. On the plus side all the pictures of your little boat will make the whitewater look a lot bigger! And you will catch air if you go for the big waves. 

We had a Super Puma on our trip in October and it did well - it flipped and dished out swims galore, but that boat ran the meaty meat lines. I also second the idea of a higher float jacket - or a drysuit - the trapped air gives you a lot of extra float.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 8 footer (Don't want longer ones) with an NRS frame. Got it last year(Mini-me in '05) and the proceeded to run the Royal Gorge w/ it. (I think it was running around a 1000cfs) Yeah, I like having a nice little honey up front... They just get a little scared. So I moved my set-up forward and am now in the front end (which gives me room for my dog behind me) but I don't like it b/c the proportions are off. I'm 225# so I need something kinda heavier to off set me. The Grand I'm thinking I'll "load it up".

This year, especially after the Grand, I figure I'll have it dialed. And yeah, I'm running a 26+ pound of float pfd. It is awesome! Thanks Gary and Dave!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Randy- you forgot to mention that while the mini fits 6 comfortably it becomes difficult to maneuver. This picture is shortly before hitting a wall on a corner and dumping all but two people in the drink. Good times...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Randy- you forgot to mention that while the mini fits 6 comfortably it becomes difficult to maneuver. This picture is shortly before hitting a wall on a corner and dumping all but two people in the drink. Good times...


I didn't want to generalize just because you couldn't handle it...


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

As I remember, and I wasn't going to say, but I was one of the two who stayed in the boat and pulled your dripping ass back in.



Randaddy said:


> I didn't want to generalize just because you couldn't handle it...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> As I remember, and I wasn't going to say, but I was one of the two who stayed in the boat and pulled your dripping ass back in.


Oh Kjirsten, you're my hero! Thank you for saving me from your class I dump truck! You're so strong!

2 months to Lodore! The Honey Turkey is waiting...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

And for the record, I was way wasteder than you. That's why I swum.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I towed my Mini Mee between my 14" NRS kitty titty's.....loaded with dry bags full of beer....... down to Granite. We played in several rapids further down. Hell ya....go for it. You can always drop and roll it....or tow it. You might end up being the raft to raft shuttle service...LOL!


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

caverdan said:


> I towed my Mini Mee between my 14" NRS kitty titty's...


No are espik Unglis. . .please what is 14 inch devices?


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

I love it, only wish I could be there to see it. A Mini Me's is my next boat without a doubt. R2'd one down the Gore at high water, swam once and it hurt a little, but I made it (by the skin on my teeth!).


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Mini-me or shredder? I'm feelin the shredder...


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

I think mini me, who knows though, until the day I decide to dump the cash I won't know for sure. Mini's are more readily available right?

I'm buying it for me to run the Blue and Ten Mile and eventually for my sons first boat.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude, mini-me can carry gear! I was just out in the garage rigging it for the Grand. It will be sweet! 

Shredders are cool for R2. Limited to only that. Where as, a mini-me can be a paddle boat or oar "rig". More options the better. The mini-me can handle anything. Super stable! Paddled it down the Piedra last spring.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Chip said:


> No are espik Unglis. . .please what is 14 inch devices?


 Good catch Chip. I meant 14 foot NRS Cat.
Here I am coming into Red wall Cavern looking like a junk show. Note flipped Pickle (green Mini-mee) between Kitty Titties.....:mrgreen: The tassels are on the back. :mrgreen:


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

So many ways to load them. :shock: Too many uses to list.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

boatmusher said:


> Dude, mini-me can carry gear! I was just out in the garage rigging it for the Grand. It will be sweet!
> 
> Shredders are cool for R2. Limited to only that. Where as, a mini-me can be a paddle boat or oar "rig".


The more stuff you load in a Mini-Me, the harder it is to right a flip and self rescue. Might be a factor on El Grande. 

BTW I built a frame for a Shredder that belongs to an ex-guide, so she can row rapids solo when she can't get a partner for R-2 paddling. Built a tramp seat and got a back-pillow thing from Paco. She says it works fine.


----------

